# Clomid - urgent query!



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

Can someone help me please? I finished second cycle of Clomid and had my 21day progesterone bloods taken new years eve.  was due Friday and have had a show today.  Did my test on thursday (to check for pg) but came up with faint line to show negative.  However i've only had a show today and not sure whether i should count it as day 1 of cycle and start the next batch of clomid tomorrow.... I've had my dosage upped for this cycle too to 150mg and don't want to get it wrong!!

Please help!

Helena
x


----------



## maeve (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi helena,
      not sure whether this will help or not but when I was on clomid during my iui sessions my dr told me to count thefirst proper blood flow as day one especially if it arrives late in the evening then the next day is day one.
    Sorry I dont possess more info,clomid is a little flexible also though,you can take it anywhere from day 1 to day 6 as far as I know.....I used take mine from day 2 to 6,I think it depends on the doc.
      Best of luck to you,I hope it works out this time.im in the middle of stimming for my next icsi and have just got the flu so feeling on top of the world as you can imagine....I musnt complain....new years resolution....I wonder how long that will last??.
      Take care,love maeve.


----------



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Maeve - 

I'm never sure how to count it.  Good luck with your tx   and lets hope we all keep our New Years Resolutions - well the important one anyway!!  Hope you feel better soon!
Take Care


Helena
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Helena, 

I too was told the same as Maeve, To count the first full day of red blood as day one, anything late in the evening dosent count.

I would class today as day 1 Hun.!

  for this cycle!
Nicky x x x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Helena

I agree with the others.  I got my af so day 1 and doc did not prescribe clomid till day 6 and started it then so may be worth waiting a day to see if AF arrives in full as not good to take clomid if you are pg!  Best be safe than sorry.  Clomid can affect periods though and had made mine very heavy and clotty (sorry TMI!) but can also have the reverse affect.
Good luck


----------



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Alex & Nicky....

I've found Clomid has had opposite affect on AF! She doesn't stay more than 4 days now... and really light - I've still had no side affects   which is disappointing in a way as I would have thought with being on the max dosage I would have had something to show for it!  A big part of me things maybe the drugs aren't working for me.... only time will tell!  Seeing Consultant on 9th Feb as will be half way through the "program".

Hope we all have our hopes realised this year.....  

Helena
xxx


----------

